# My first display



## Backyard goldmine (Apr 5, 2021)

Here is my first creation for display.  I ran out of time, so I didn’t get to finish it, but it’s put together.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 5, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> Here is my first creation for display.  I ran out of time, so I didn’t get to finish it, but it’s put together.


Cool design. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 5, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> Here is my first creation for display.  I ran out of time, so I didn’t get to finish it, but it’s put together.


Very nice, are you digging in Illinois I think I can match most of the bottles


----------



## embe (Apr 5, 2021)

I like the design, allows for different sizes of bottles in different spots.  Don't know what you used to fasten it together but I usually double up on the hardware (belt and suspenders approach).  I'd probably go as far as metal "T" or "L" brackets behind every perpendicular junction, but that's just me since I don't like the sound of things that go smash in the night.  Nice job though, looks great!


----------



## Mjbottle (Apr 6, 2021)

Great job! Looks very nice!


----------



## Csa (Apr 6, 2021)

very nice


----------

